# Kids being sick



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

He left 1.5 years ago. Even when we were together with kids he pretty much had nothing to do with their health. He also does not believe in medicine or doctors.
He has the kids 3 nights a week now. Many times in the past he has proven that he can;t take care of the kids when they are sick. Old example: My then 8 year old daughter had bronchitis, he took her to Bounce U and didn't give her the medicine and she had a low-grade fever. Last Tuesday she woke up with a hoarse voice. I told him to just watch closely. The next morning he said he thinks she is def. coming down with something. So he takes her to the pool. That was Wednesday. By Friday she had bronchitis and strep. He had the kids again Friday night and all day Saturday. I always hate handing them off when they are sick. So...Saturday he takes her to the movies, doesn't give her her medication which includes the nebulizer every four hours and antibiotics. He had the medication and directions from the doctor. He told me she didn't need that much...
Now what???


----------

